# Aire Irun



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Has anyone stopped at the aire at Irun Behobia recently. Is it safe and will I get a decent sleep.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are several nearby and even a (rather grotty) campsite. My choice has been at the Hendaye railway station which was quiet and as safe as most. Camperstop shows several in the area.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having overnighted, in Irun, far too many times with a truck , I would give it a miss. I would go to the the fishing harbour or beach at Hondarribia. Quite a nice interesting place and only about 5 to 10 minutes and a few miles away.
Alternatively, there are a few good truck restaurants on the old N121a towards Pampalona.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've never stayed there but have pulled in and had a look at the Irun Behobia parking and it looks ok, you have to pay 0900 - 1800 but its free overnight. Theres a member on here (hydrocell) that uses it regularly.

Hendaye is alright but its now listed as €10 p/night which imo is a bit pricey for the location.

Unfortunately in Hondarribia they have clamped down on overnighting as a new aire has opened up around the corner from the marina, a lot of the other carparks are now 0600 - 2200hrs only for m/homes or 'no motorhomes allowed' at all.
The new aire is about €12 and not much cop imo next to the main road.

As a transit stop I would be happy to use the Irun parking, or if your going that way theres another one a few kms SWest at a country park near Renteria which is quite nice, we used it last year but its a bit out in the sticks 43.26783 -1.90096

Pete


----------

